# Natural Wormer



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

As some of you might know, i rely mainly on home remedies to solve problems in my loft since i believe its healthier. Something i found but haven't tried yet is for worms, use 1 teaspoon of fresh chopped garlic, 2 tablespoons of Apple Cider vinegar, to one gallon of water, twice a week. It's natural, and it works. My opinion from personal use. Posted by John Lucchese on the site for the club i'm in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing that, I firmly believe garlic is a wonderful herb that is useful and serves many purposes and is a natural preventive. I use it to "clean house" on my birds as well as Reishi to detox the liver-for rehabs.

Chaparral is an actual natural wormer and will show the results.

Here are some other natural remedies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for sharing that, I firmly believe garlic is a wonderful herb that is useful and serves many purposes and is a natural preventive. I use it to "clean house" on my birds as well as Reishi to detox the liver-for rehabs.
> 
> Chaparral is an actual natural wormer and will show the results.
> 
> ...


that is excellent!...for some reason I missed that info...just printed it out...very helpful information...just wanted to say thanks for the link


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you Gurbir, I also use natural remedies when I can, many of our animals get garlic as a supplement, this could also be used with poultry right? 
How long did it take for your birds to start drinking it? I have found that when I add new things to their food or water they hesitate to eat or drink right away.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*My birds are hesitant as well*

If I use a garlic supplement in the water, they seem not to like it so well but they do drink eventually.

Garlic is also known as a home remedy for fish parasites and is fed to tropical fish. I can't really say if it works or not but there is certainly enough talk about it.

I've used alot of home rememdies too but with mixed reviews. There are times when you will need something stronger.

Bill


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I need to remember to do this...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's something that might help. Well i could explain it in something a teen could understand, using examples with alcohol but i'm sure i can do better. Ok ummm Lessen the garlic to like 1/8th or like 1/10th of its size. And keep on increasing it by like 1/10th every week or day if its really needed. So this way, the taste gradually changes from mild to strong. It works


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, it is best to start with a small dose of crushed garlic in the water and gradually increase. IF your birds are still not drinking enough, back down, they need the water.

I've found concentrated garlic in soft gels or Allicidin capsules gives them what they need for rehab, with a daily dose. That way I know they are getting enough AND they are still drinking the amount of water they need. Just pop one down each day, and use a drop of Neem to slick down the cap or a drop of water. It is time consuming if you have alot of birds, but well worth the results.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Gurbir said:


> Here's something that might help. Well i could explain it in something a teen could understand, using examples with alcohol but i'm sure i can do better. Ok ummm Lessen the garlic to like 1/8th or like 1/10th of its size. And keep on increasing it by like 1/10th every week or day if its really needed. So this way, the taste gradually changes from mild to strong. It works



Thanks Gurbir  I'll start weak and gradually add the garlic.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*This seems like the way to do it*



Trees Gray said:


> Yes, it is best to start with a small dose of crushed garlic in the water and gradually increase. IF your birds are still not drinking enough, back down, they need the water.
> 
> I've found concentrated garlic in soft gels or Allicidin capsules gives them what they need for rehab, with a daily dose. That way I know they are getting enough AND they are still drinking the amount of water they need. Just pop one down each day, and use a drop of Neem to slick down the cap or a drop of water. It is time consuming if you have alot of birds, but well worth the results.


If we really think they need garlic, the caps are probably the way to go. For someone with alot of birds, giving a capsule to every bird can be quite a headache, however.

I had read so much about the benefits of garlic that I decided to try the pro bios with garlic from Foys. The smell is quite strong and the birds are hesitant to drink but they do drink it. The fact that they are so hesitant has me thinking that I will buy pro bios without garlic next time.

After raising thousands of pigeons without garlic, I can tell you that they don't need garlic and after watching mine drink water with a dried garlic additive, I can tell you that they don't like garlic. There may be some benefit to it and it may actually help rid birds of worms, I don't really know. Vinegar is supposed to be good for me but I don't like the taste, I'd much rather have a nice cold beer. My birds don't seem to like garlic at all and I doubt I'll be giving it to them in the future. If it only helps with some worms, we still probably need to worm them anyway so what was the benefit? I know it is said to help other things but I can't remember what and I'm too lazy to look it up.

I'm not looking for an arguement, just saying what I'll be doing in the future and that is likely going back to no garlic for my pigeons. 

Bill


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Some Pigeons, Doves and other Birds will eat finely minced fresh raw Garlic if it is set next to or mixed in with their Seeds.


Some individuals like it...others either do not or may take a while to decide they do.


Probably minced-dried would be easier for most to start out with...then fresh raw once they are used to the flavor.



Phil
l v


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been mixing Siegel's Brewer's Yeast, twice weekly, in with the seed mix for all of the pigeons and noticed that one of the ingredients is garlic.
As soon as our pigeons hear me mixing the powder with the seed they start pushing each other to get to the feeders. They love the stuff!

Can you over dose your birds with garlic by offering too much? or does just the extra unused(?) garlic just pass through?


----------

